# Where do you read?



## Violanthe (Dec 7, 2005)

When you curl up to read a book, where do you go? Do you read in a particular spot, or can you read just anywhere?


----------



## Corvis (Dec 7, 2005)

I really need a quiet spot to read, it just helps me focus on what I'm reading. I really like going to a store like _Barnes & Noble_ or _Borders_ to sit and read. It's really nice.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 7, 2005)

I tend to feel rushed in a bookshop or library. I'll usually find an empty room to eat a book in. One peculiarity is I often end up shifting position frequently, usually finishing upside down with all the blood running to my head. Ah, good times.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 7, 2005)

I prefer to read in bed before going to sleep if it's recreational reading, but if it's reading for university then I'll normally sit in the comfy-ish chair in my room 

But I can read anywhere if I'm bored.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 7, 2005)

I can read anywhere, though noise is always a disturbance. At home, my favourite place to read would be my room, my bed to be more precise, where I read at a rather leisurely, almost sluggish pace which gives me the full enjoyment of the book I'm reading. If I want to speed things up, I'll usually sit behind my desk.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2005)

The bathtub.

Despite the awful thing that happened to C. S. Lewis's _Miracles_ because of this habit (use your imagination), this is still my favorite way to kick back. It's warm, you're lying down, no one bugs you . . .

Now to the bad, the water eventually gets cold. . .

So then I move into my bed and sit there between a lot of pillows and my stuffed aligator . . . I rarely read sitting up. 

I often get ideas for either my own stories to write or alterations on the plot I am reading when reading, so I like to be able to put the book aside, close my eyes, and think about that every so often.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 7, 2005)

I read in the bath too, occasionally, but only if I've got a fantastic book that I can't bear to put down. I can usually read anywhere, but my ideal conditions include some background music (radio, usually) and some easily-accesable munchies.  Bedroom is my favorite place, namely the bed itself. Huzzah, comfy!

Like Hammersmith said, I end up shifting position every five seconds.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 7, 2005)

Violanthe said:


> When you curl up to read a book, where do you go? Do you read in a particular spot, or can you read just anywhere?



• There's a comfortable chair in our living room with a reading lamp that's just right
• Sometimes I sit at the dining room table using the overhead light
• Sometimes I sit out on our balcony when the weather's pleasant

(It's tough to read in the shower, I gave that up)

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 7, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> (It's tough to read in the shower, I gave that up)



It is hard to read in the shower, but when I was first reading RoTK, I was actually so excited that I didn't want to put it down just to take a measly shower. (I think I was in the middle of the Pelennor, or some other intense part.) I _actually_ read three chapters in the shower, no kidding. It took talent, I tell ya, and to this day my sister hasn't found out. (I was currently borrowing her copy.  )


----------



## Maggot (Dec 7, 2005)

I usually go in my room and on my bunk bed. The noisiest place I've probably read in is my Auntie's pub. I also have to read somewhere quiet usually.


----------



## Talierin (Dec 7, 2005)

On my bed, usually too frickin' late at night. I used to try to read at school too, but everyone comes by and bugs me so I gave up


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah, the good old bed. I don't often read there any more, though on occasion I'll find myself in bed with a book. I used to read in the dark as a child, and the years of nearly burning houses down with jackets over lights, straining to read the precious letters and reading with half an ear poised and attuned to the creak of the stairs has sort of put me off reading in bed.

I also used to read during lessons in primary school. The teacher gave me detentions, but I read through them. So then they just let me get on with it. I've read in the bath, but too many of my books ended up getting dunked. Oh, and I've done the shower-reading thing too. If this were a poll I'd probably have to tick every box...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 7, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Ah, the good old bed. I don't often read there any more, though on occasion I'll find myself in bed with a book. I used to read in the dark as a child, and the years of nearly burning houses down with jackets over lights, straining to read the precious letters and reading with half an ear poised and attuned to the creak of the stairs has sort of put me off reading in bed.



Ha, I remember the bad old days when I did that. Curled up under the blankets with a tiny source of light...hoping that Dad couldn't hear the pages crinkle when they turned.  


> If this were a poll I'd probably have to tick every box...


Join the club, chappie.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2005)

I used the black side of one of those light-bright toys, you know where you stick the plastic colored pegs into the black paper to make pictures. I loved my light bright. Not only was it a great source of entertainment between art design and me pretending that the colors were factions in a war for space on the black screen, if you turned it around the light slipping out the vents in the back was really good for reading. 

I really ruined my eyes doing that. . .


----------



## Violanthe (Dec 8, 2005)

I do a lot of reading on the bus because I have a pretty long commute and I don't get much other time.


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

Usually on my way home from school on the bus; or at home curled up on my bed.

During the summer (when no one is at home and the sun is shining brightly) I usually go in the back yard. Read and het a tan. It's a 2 in 1 deal.


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree with you on the first two. Outside in the sun, though, hurts my eyes.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 11, 2006)

I read in bed, which is why I have so many pillows (and why I have glasses). I also read in the bathroom (traditionally the only room in the house we're allowed to lock--we weren't allowed to lock our bedroom doors in case of fire--and if Mom couldn't see you, she wouldn't decide you needed a chore to do. Now I can't stand going to the bathroom without something to read), before classes start (my sister apparently _talks to people_ before class starts. I don't understand this), in lines and waiting rooms--anywhere and anytime that I'm not actively doing something else. I loved taking the Tube while I was in London (I had a 45 minute commute from my homestay out in Finchley to my classes in central London) because I got so much reading done.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 11, 2006)

If it is fiction, in bed and nowhere else. The bath sounds good though so I might try that some time. Never done it. Privacy and comfort is the thing with fiction.

As for non-fiction I like the library (this is where I like to read science articles and such) or just about anywhere.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2006)

The bath is great, but it takes awhile to find the correct position where your book is sufficiently above the water but at the same time your elbows aren't aching from holding it and you up. . .


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 12, 2006)

It depends on the tub, too--it has to be big enough for a really good soak. I don't read in the bath very often, and when I do I make sure I'm reading an old paperback. My copy of _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ is ancient and I got it used, which turned out well, because I read most of it while floating in an inner tube one summer.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 12, 2006)

Bed. Definitely. Turn on some background music, close the door to the world and sink down into a heap of thick pillows and soft covers. *sigh*

One other favorite would have to be in a soft spot by a fireplace. Nothing like a good fire to keep you warm. purrrrrrr... =^.^=


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 26, 2006)

Most of the time I read in bed. If I'm in a chair it gets uncomfortable after awhile. It's better when I'm laying down. When I'm at home, sometimes I'll read on the couch in the family room, but it can be distracting if someone is watching TV down there. If the weather is nice I'll read outside somewhere, although I have to be in the shade, because unlike spirit, I don't tan very well. But I always bring a book with me if I'm going some place where I'll have to wait, and get a little reading in then. Unfortunately, I get really bad motion sickness so I can't ever read in the car.


----------

